# Einspielzeit der Lautsprecher - Aberglaube oder Fakt?



## manizzle (22. Januar 2012)

hallo leute,

was denkt ihr über die Einspielzeit bei Lautsprechern? gibts die überhaupt wirklich? es gibt ja leute die behaupten, LS mit keramik membran brauchen erstmal paar Jahre bevor sie "rund" klingen. meiner ansicht nach brauchen hochwertige LS eine einspielzeit (10 - 24 Std.) . zumindest kam mir das immer so vor bei meinen LS bzw die von meinen Freunden ... aber kann auch sein dass ich mich nur an die LS gewöhnt habe  was meint ihr dazu? interessant wäre ein blindvergleich mit 2mal den gleichen LS, einmal eingespielt und einmal nicht, ob man da einen unterschied erkennt ...


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (22. Januar 2012)

Fakt, die einspielzeit kann je nach lautsprecher variieren


----------



## sipsap (22. Januar 2012)

tja da muss man sich wohl die frage stellen was sich denn bitte einspielen soll. ich stell mal vermutungen an:

bei LS zb ist die einzige sich verformende (sollte jedenfalls) komponente die sicke. diese könnte ihre mechanischen eigenschaften durchaus mit betriebszeit verändern (0std - xxstd).
mit den material kennwerten/eigenschaften von kunststoff kenne ich mich allerdings nicht so aus.
alle anderen komponenten verändern sich ja nicht. weder weichenbauteile noch magnet.

bei KH kann ich mir das noch eher vorstellen. diese dünnen membränchen könnten durchaus noch weicher werden.

mfg


----------



## manizzle (22. Januar 2012)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, wirkt sich die sicke auf wirkungsgrad und klirrfaktor aus, aber ob diese faktoren das klangliche gesamtbild so sehr beeinflussen?


----------



## Diavel (22. Januar 2012)

Ach, da kann man dran glauben oder nicht. Nach meiner Meinung spielt sich eher das Gehirn ein als der LS.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

Die Einspielzeit ist auf jeden Fall real. Ob es es jetzt die Ohren, das zwischen den Ohren oder die LS sind, ist schlußendlich egal.


----------



## Bier (22. Januar 2012)

Also bei meinen Canton Gle 490 hat das Einspielen auf jeden Fall (bei meinen Ohren) was gebracht. Der Sound war nach ca. 15-20 Stunden klarer. Vor allem bei den tiefen Tönen konnte ich Verbesserungen feststellen. Aber andre sagen es ist Aberglaube. Ich denke jeder sollte selbst die Erfahrung machen, aber ich würde einen neuen Lautsprecher niemals direkt auf sehr hoher Lautstärke spielen lassen (meine Meinung).


----------



## zøtac (22. Januar 2012)

Zitat von Nubert: 


> Wir haben dieses Thema gestern kurz (zusammen mit G. Nubert) diskutiert.  Dabei hat sich folgende Sichtweise herauskristallisiert: Ein großer  Teil unserer Kunden beschreibt uns ausführlich den positiven Effekt des  "Einspielens"; - es ist aber nicht so leicht, dieses Phänomen wirklich  "wissenschaftlich einzukreisen".
> Es drängt sich der Vergleich zur Wirkung homöopathischer Verfahren  in der Medizin auf. - Ein großer Teil der Patienten schwört auf die  Wirkung homöopathischer Medikamente, obwohl es in Doppel-Blind-Tests  bisher nicht gelungen ist, sie von "Placebos" zu unterscheiden.
> Herr Nubert spricht von zwei "adaptiven Zeit-Empfindungen". Die (einfach mal so genannte) *Kurzzeit-Adaption*  hat eine "Halbwertszeit" von etwa 30 sec. und führt dazu, dass sich das  Ohr an das Klangbild "gewöhnt", das gerade läuft. Dieser Effekt wird  von "trickreichen Verkäufern" in HiFi-Geschäften oft bewusst eingesetzt.  - Man startet mit der  Box, die man gerne verkaufen möchte. Wenn sich das Ohr an diesen Klang  etwas gewöhnt hat, wird kurz auf eine andere Box geschaltet, die dann  vielleicht "als Fremdkörper" empfunden wird, obwohl sie in Wirlichkeit  vielleicht viel ausgewogener ist.
> Der (willkürlich gewählte Begriff) *Langzeit-Adaption*  betrifft den Zeitraum "einige Tage bis einige Wochen". In dieser Zeit  spielt sich eine Neu-Orientierung des Hörens ab, die oft sehr  emotionelle Empfindungen auslöst. - Wenn die neue Klang-Richtung  "richtig gut" wird, ist es nicht so leicht zu entscheiden, ob sich das  Hörempfinden verändert hat, oder die Box nun eingespielt ist.
> ...


----------



## manizzle (22. Januar 2012)

guter beitrag von zotac, denke das könnte man so anpinnen ... vll sollten wir die einspielzeit mehr oder weniger zur kategorie "kabelklang" hinzufügen


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (22. Januar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:


> guter beitrag von zotac, denke das könnte man so anpinnen ... vll sollten wir die einspielzeit mehr oder weniger zur kategorie "kabelklang" hinzufügen


 
naja Messungen zeigen das sich der Frequenzgang nach einer gewissen Zeit  etwas ändert, vorallem bei Breitbändern kann man das gut feststellen


----------



## manizzle (22. Januar 2012)

ich sagte ja "mehr oder weniger" ... wie in dem zitat beschrieben, ist es schwierig sowas wissenschaftlich einzukreisen ... ich denke die sicke und die ferrofluid lösung sind die einzigen sich "verändernden" komponenten ... vll noch die zentrierspinne, aber das wars dann auch schon ...


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (22. Januar 2012)

dann wäre es aber falsch das ganze mit Kabelklang gleichzustellen, denn der kann überhaupt nicht nachgewiesen werden


----------



## sipsap (22. Januar 2012)

Also haben wir damit die Bestätigung, dass die einspielzeit nicht existiert. der Begriff an sich sagt ja schon, dass es LS seitig sein muss, denn die sind die einzigen die spielen. Eine Gewöhnzeit ist allerdings vorhanden, wenn wir mal ehrlich sind. Kann ich auch bei meinen LS bestätigen. dabei kann ich das Argument mit der lösung so nicht gelten lassen: es gebietet ja wohl schon der gesunde Menschenverstand LS die aus dem kalten kommen raumtemperatu annehmen zu lassen (und ist ja wohl auch ein Sonderfall ). Was genau soll sich denn an der Zentrierung ändern? zentral ist zentral, wenn nicht zerlegte den LS schnell.

@blackrain: gibt es diese Messungen wirklich? Bzw die Diagramme dazu aus ernstzunehmender Quelle ? mein stand ist es nämlich, dass man es nicht nachmessen kann


MfG


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Januar 2012)

Das phänomen mit den "kalten" lautsprechern kann ich bestätigen, ich habe meine lautsprecher im November liefern lassen, war an dem tag beim arbeiten und hab sie dann erst am abend aufgestellt. geliefert wurden sie vormittags und lagen somit einige stunden in der garage. 
Als ich sie dann am selben abend gehört habe hat mir der hochton klar gefehlt, am nächsten tag war er viel präsenter, also das mit der kalten temp kann ich klar bestätigen.
Und auch sonst denke ich verändern sich die einzelnen chassis in den ersten stunden noch minimal, die maximale bewegungsfreiheit kommt wohl erst nach einigen stunden in bewegung  Kanns zwar nicht nachweisen, aber ich finde es logisch , und auch ich hatte das gefühl dass sich der klang in der ersten woche (ca 20 stunden spielzeit) noch hörbar verändert hat. Wie gesagt, dies ist meine erfahrung


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (22. Januar 2012)

Cyburgs-Viech von Berndt Burghard

etwas runterscrollen, ist allerdings ein breitbänder


----------



## hydro (22. Januar 2012)

Sollte sich ja ganz einfach reproduzieren lassen, vorallem bei den aktuellen Temperaturen.
Wie sieht es mit Ferrofluid freien Hochtönern aus?


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:
			
		

> guter beitrag von zotac, denke das könnte man so anpinnen ... vll sollten wir die einspielzeit mehr oder weniger zur kategorie "kabelklang" hinzufügen



Naja, nur das es die Einspielzeit wirklich gibt, und Kabelklang nur Einbildung ist


----------



## sipsap (22. Januar 2012)

Also das fluide ihre Viskosität Temperatur abhängig ändern lehrt uns ja schon die strömungslehre. Bzw. Die gute alte Physik 

Hab allgemein was gegen glauben. Ich bin eher dem wissen zugetan. was soll den beweglicher werden? Wie schon gesagt bleibt da eig nur die sicke.

Ps die Diagramme sehe ich mir gleich an


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Januar 2012)

Der G.Nubert hat sicherlich recht mit seiner Einschätzung und den möglichen Gründen. Dennoch spielt das verbaute Material ein entscheidende Rolle und ich persönliche schiebe das auf die beweglichen Teile der LS.

Meine A10 brauchten keine nennenswerte Einspielzeit. Ich konnte das sogar noch halbwegs reproduzieren, da ich mehrere Wochen nach dem Kauf meines Pärchens noch eine weitere A10 für Muddern's Küchenradio bestellt hatte. Auch da nix. Die klang wie die ca. 200-250 h älteren Schwester-Modelle.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu meinen Canton Karat 795. Bei denen entwickelte sich der Klang sprungweise. Erst nachdem diese mal voll ausgefahren wurden (nach ca. 50-60h Einspielzeit), war das volle Potenzial da.

Wer weiß, vielleicht bilde ich mir das aber auch nur ein. Ich (wie auch jeder andere) wäre wohl der letzte der das merken würde.


----------



## iceman650 (22. Januar 2012)

Auch bei Innerfidelity gab es letztens Messungen, da gab es dann durchaus Unterschiede von 3db über die Zeit, auch der Klirr veränderte sich.
Wie schon gesagt, Sicke und Zentrierspinne werden bewegt, und können sich dadurch auch verändern. Wie stark das passiert, kommt natürlich auf das Produkt an.


----------



## sipsap (22. Januar 2012)

welche teile zählt ihr denn zu den beweglichen? bezogen auf ein relatives koordinatensystem bewegt sich ja einiges. jeweils auf ein körperfestes ja eig nur die sicke.

edith: ups was verwechselt. ja die spinne zählt auch noch dazu


----------



## hydro (22. Januar 2012)

Innerfidelity beschäftigt sich doch nur mit Kopfhörern und ist dadurch doch nur bedingt aussagekräftig, oder?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. Januar 2012)

sipsap schrieb:


> welche teile zählt ihr denn zu den beweglichen? bezogen auf ein relatives koordinatensystem bewegt sich ja einiges. jeweils auf ein körperfestes ja eig nur die sicke.
> 
> edith: ups was verwechselt. ja die spinne zählt auch noch dazu


 
Was sich immer auch bewegen muss ist ja die gesamte Membran, sonst entstünde ja gar kein Ton. Inklusive stehender Wellen im Material schwabbelt die ja mitunter auch recht lustig herum. Theoretisch könnte man also sagen, dass das Membranmaterial durch die Einspielzeit Änderungen in seinen Eigenschaften erfährt. Aber insbesondere in Anbetracht der durchschnittlichen Lebenszeit üblicher Membrane kann man durchaus bezweifeln, dass die ersten Stunden Spielzeit hörbare Änderungen mit sich bringen, die Jahre Spielzeit danach aber nicht mehr.

Selber bin ich da noch unschlüssig, was ich von der Einspielzeit halten soll. Schön fand ich aber die Textstelle aus einem Testbericht (ungefähr wörtlich):
"... wurden die Lautsprecher einige Stunden mit Musik gefüttert, damit, wie der HiFi-Freund sagen würde, die Lautsprecher sich einspielen können, oder wie der Mann im Studio sagen würde, sich die Ohren an den Klang der Lautsprecher gewöhnen können."

Stichwort "glauben" und "wissen": Glauben, zu wissen. Das ist wohl noch der häufigste Zustand.


----------



## sipsap (22. Januar 2012)

nun soll sich die membran doch möglichst wenig verziehen beim spielen?! mit bewegen meinte ich ja im bezug auf sich selbst und keinen beliebigen punkt im raum.

guter punkt mit der lebenszeit eines lautsprechers!


----------



## iceman650 (22. Januar 2012)

@hydro: Jep, war auch ein Kopfhörer. 
Aber im Grunde ist es ja das selbe, auch ein elektrodynamischer Schallwandler, ich denke das kann man in seinen Grundzügen übertragen.


----------

